# Unsure of cat breed



## Rochelle (Feb 2, 2021)

hey guys, I've recently given a home to this beautiful cat, but unsure of his breed 

Does anyone know what breed he is? Any feedback would be very appreciated. Thanks!

Rochelle


----------



## Elsakitti (Feb 4, 2021)

I might be wrong but to me your cat looks like a Maine ****? Don't take my word for it though.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 2, 2021)

Elsakitti said:


> I might be wrong but to me your cat looks like a Maine ****? Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you, for your response! 
yes he looks similar to a maine and Norwegian forest cat.. 
Maybe he is a result of them both? 😼


----------



## Elsakitti (Feb 4, 2021)

Rochelle said:


> Thank you, for your response!
> yes he looks similar to a maine and Norwegian forest cat..
> Maybe he is a result of them both? 😼


That seems more likely, yes!


----------

